# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Свадьба - статусы

## Irina

* В свадебной церемонии участвуют два кольца: одно надевают на палец невесты, другое продевают в нос жениха.

* Если белое - символ невинности, почему жених в черном?

 * В семье все поровну: мужу - галстук, жене - шубу!

* От поцелyя до ссоpы один шаг, а от ссоpы до поцелyя - неделя, а то и новые сапоги!

 * Многие девушки женятся на мужчинах, напоминающих им отца. Не потому ли их матери плачут на свадебной церемонии?

 * Свидетельство о браке - водительские права, которые вручаются до экзамена.

 * Брак - похож на осаждённую крепость; те, кто внутри, хотели бы из неё выбраться; те, кто снаружи, хотели бы ворваться в неё.

* Если ты хочешь, чтобы муж твой время проводил с тобой, то заботься о том, чтобы он ни в каком другом месте не находил столь приятного удовольствия и нежности.

 * Когда на свадьбе невеста бросает букет, все девушки стремятся его поймать, а парни стоят в сторонке и думают: "хоть бы не моя, хоть бы не моя!"

* Если хочешь жениться на умной, красивой и богатой - женись три раза

 * Студенческая свадьба: - Постойте, а почему невеста не пьет? - Так она не скидывалась!

 * - Обожаю свадьбы. Все счастливы, всё красиво, да ещё и торт дают. - Невеста притворяется, что она девственница, жених - что нашёл одну-единственную, родители с обеих сторон - что нравятся друг другу.

 * Вы знаете, почему женщины смотрят порнофильмы до конца? Потому что думают, что в конце будет свадьба!

 * Даже чистосердечное признание (в любви) не освобождает от заключения (брака).

 * Замужество – это мираж в пустыне с дворцами, пальмами и верблюдом. Сначала исчезает дворец, потом пальмы, и ты, наконец, остаёшься один на один с верблюдом.

* Золушка: Туфелька мне подошла, когда свадьба?
      Принц: Это был полуфинал. Сейчас будем мерить бюстгальтер №5...

* На свадьбе теща подбодрила зятя: "Не знаю, как там насчет еды, а пища для размышлений у тебя будет !"

* Нереализованные сексуальные фантазии приводят к тяжелым последствиям, например, к свадьбе.

 * Свадьба-это быстрый, бесплатный, безлимитный выделенный инет, но открывается только один сайт!

* У метро стоят несколько молодых людей. Один разговаривает по мобильному: - …Не, ну а чо ты тут мне канифолишь?! Чо б..?! Харе мозги ***! Короче, б.., да или нет? Ну вот и все!.. Кладет телефон в карман и говорит: - Пацаны, я женюсь!

 * - Где бы ты хотела оказаться навсегда?
      - На 14 странице твоего паспорта...

 * Глаза в глаза. За эти 3 секунды я увидела столько страха в глазах своего бывшего, когда поймала букет на его свадьбе...

 * Вообще... мне плевать на твои планы! В моих планах я выхожу за тебя замуж через пару лет!

 * - Милая, съешь кусочек тортика.
      - Нет, я не хочу.
      - Ну съешь...
      - Я вообще-то после шести не ем!!!
      - Ешь дура, там кольцо, я на тебе женится хочу!!!

 * Закат. Двое (мужчина и женщина) сидят на берегу озера.
      - Любимый, давай поженимся?
      - Давай. Тягостная продолжительная пауза.
      - Любимый, почему ты молчишь?
      - Кажется, я и так лишнего пизд@нул...

 * Свадьба - это хорошо, свадебный букет - еще лучше.

 * Наши бабушки и дедушки: знакомились, первый поцелуй, свадьба, секс. Мамы и папы: знакомились, поцелуй, секс, свадьба... Мы: секс, поцелуй, познакомились... залетела.

* Свадьба наконец то закончена, подводим итоги: запой - 4 дня, голос - полное отсутствие, ноги - очень болят, синяки - около 50, выговоров - бесчисленно.

* Свадьба - попробуем начать все заново, красиво и без ошибок!

 * Свадьба - это не повод для волнений, это большой повод собрать всех тех людей, кто тебе дорог!

 * После свадьбы у меня начались проблемы со зрением! Я не вижу денег!...

 * Ну это же надо было додуматься выдать после потери девственности: "Ничего, до свадьбы заживёт!"...

 * "Секс только после свадьбы" звучит как "Ссылка доступна только зарегистрированным пользователям".

  * - Ну и сколько же мы будем встречаться?
      - Да хоть до свадьбы...

 * - Благодаря белому платью жених в конце свадьбы видит: свинья невеста или нет.

  * До свадьбы жених часто называет невесту мышкой, птичкой и т.п. С каждым годом совместной жизни в браке животные становятся все крупнее...

* Жениться нет проблемы, проблемы есть потом.

* Есть ли жизнь после свадьбы?

* Если после серебряной свадьбы Вы увидели, что женились не на той женщине, подождите до золотой, стерпится – слюбится.

* Романы и комедии обычно кончаются свадьбой; предполагается, что потом говорить уже не о чем.

* Продолжительность брака обратно пропорциональна расходам на свадьбу.

* Продажа женщин разрешена только перед алтарем.

* После свадьбы кулаками не машут, а начинают собирать документы для развода.

* После загса ангелочки сатанеют.

* Все - покупаю тест на беременность, красный фломастер и иду готовится к СВАДЬБЕ!

* Грузинская свадьба проходит с размахом, а русская - с размахами.

 * До свадьбы пускают друг другу пыль в глаза, а после - слезами ее вымывают.

 * Мужчина чувствует себя на семь лет старше на другой день после свадьбы.

* Молодоженов отрезвляют свадьбы.

 * Как ни мечтал о счастье, но женился...

 * ЗАГС - это место где бракуют любовь.

*Вчера был свидетелем на свадьбе. Уж лучше бы я женился...

 * Женятся, когда хотят; разводятся, когда могут.

----------

